# Blocking after some time



## hebz0rl (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi im using PF with FreeBSD-9.0-BETA3 to NAT my local network to the internet. It works fine, but after some time it just stops working. I get a 
	
	



```
sendto: Operation not permitted
```
 when I ping from the server to the internet and I can't use DHCP/DNS from the local network anymore.

Here is my config http://pastebin.com/h6mFjtU8.

And it works again after a reboot but not if I stop/start pf.

And existing connections keep working.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2011)

It's just a simple config so I doubt there's anything wrong with it. Are there any other messages before or after the "sendto: Operation not permitted"? Like a default gateway disappearing, interface going offline, running out of mbufs?


----------



## strldd (Oct 20, 2011)

*Febuilder 8.2 -> 9*

Hi 
I have the same problem. I manage my firewall using fwbuilder, and worked great with 8.2 now after upgrading to 9 after a while stops working 
regards


----------

